# Stereo install in B12



## gteknikal (Oct 26, 2002)

I tried installing a Pioneer stereo in my girl's 87 Sentra today. When I pulled out the stock stereo, the bracket that holds it to the car screws to the top of the stereo, instead of to the sides, like most aftermarket stereos. For those of you that have installed stereos in your B12's, what did you guys use to bolt it up? Is there an aftermarket install kit for these cars?

Thanks,
Gino


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Check out the car stereo installation kits at Wal-Mart or the like. There should be one that fits for that year sentra. Shouldn't cost much at all.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

The mounting "bracket" that came with my Sony deck just slides into the factory opening and you fold the tabs over on the inside holding it in place and then the deck slides into that and snaps into place. Hope that helps a little. but if the deck didn't come with that kind of bracket then you'll probably need to do what WhiteFox said.
You can kind of see how it turned out in this pic


----------

